# My Precious Mac Palettes



## kariii (Sep 13, 2009)

WOW, THIS TOOK FOREVER.. but i've been meaning to do it for a while now.​*EYESHADOW PALETTES*














































​*BLUSH PALETTES*


----------



## Rosalie1915 (Sep 13, 2009)

Love them all!!! pretty palettes


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Sep 15, 2009)

really nice eyeshadows


----------



## aladysiren (Sep 16, 2009)

Cool colors


----------



## Aremisia (Sep 16, 2009)

oh my. I just got into blushes, so I am DROOLING over yours!!! lovely!


----------



## hello_my_apple (Sep 16, 2009)

omg girl! this is awesome i have TWO palettes color organized, and im just soooo lazy to do the the rest i my hates off to you! and also your question mark sable almost looks like texture if that helps.


----------



## taryne721 (Sep 16, 2009)

I want them all!!!


----------



## n_c (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## moonlit (Sep 17, 2009)

That is a nice collection.. cool


----------



## kariii (Sep 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_my_apple* 

 
_omg girl! this is awesome i have TWO palettes color organized, and im just soooo lazy to do the the rest i my hates off to you! and also your question mark sable almost looks like texture if that helps._

 
OMG I LOVE YOU! it is texture. Thank you so much!


----------



## nunu (Sep 20, 2009)

love your palettes!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Sep 23, 2009)

i was gonna say that the "sable" one looks like texture too!!


----------



## jeitzen (Dec 6, 2009)

Sooo pretty! love your shadows! <3


----------



## Hypathya (Dec 9, 2009)

Gorgeous palettes! Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------

